# Is it necessary to add sulphate to mead for a 2 year bottle aging?



## lswhi3 (30/6/14)

Yay or nah? And what would the process involve?


----------



## Airgead (30/6/14)

No.

My missus is allergic so I never use them. I have aged meads for 5 years+ with no problems.

Be careful when racking to avoid o2 exposure and you will be fine.

Sulphites are an antioxidant so they will map up and o2 absorbed during transfer so they make things easier and less error prone but if you are careful you can easily do without.

Cheers
Dave


----------

